# My little Lucky



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are some pics of lucky, my JRT who is 14 months old now :biggrin1: the 3rd pic was taken when she was a puppy


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like a cute handful


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep she is definately that


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is adorable :wink:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks DaneMama


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, talk about a cutie patootie!! I love the eye patch.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a sweetie!! She is very cute!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Lucky is just adorable!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She's a cute little stink. And I'll bet a stinker.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

:biggrin1: thanks everyone, a lot of people say "oooh it looks like someone painted half her face" :laugh: she is a little sweetie though


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

So cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!

The puppy pic = melt!!!!!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Very cute! Love the beach pic too!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Khan said:


> I love the eye patch.


I'm with Khan....Love the eye patch! Bet she's a lot of fun. Buddy of mine has 3 JRT's...and they keep him busy...but their a hoot to watch interact.
Beautiful little girl...thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I would love to get another JRT, lucky loves other dogs .... have to start working on my husband


----------

